# Apache

## MetalGod

Voces usam apache 1.3.x ou 2.0.x ?

Tou com umas duvidas de qual usar... porque ainda n me habituei ao 2.0.x   :Cool: 

----------

## To

Eu desde que o suporte para PHP se tornou aceitavel comecei a usar o 2.x, mas tens de ver se os modulos que usas têm suporte ou não.

Tó

----------

## darktux

 *MetalGOD wrote:*   

> Voces usam apache 1.3.x ou 2.0.x ?
> 
> Tou com umas duvidas de qual usar... porque ainda n me habituei ao 2.0.x  

 

Eu uso os 2   :Wink: 

Se só fores usar PHP/SSL mete-te no 2.0.*

Se quiseres algum módulo mais especifico, verifica primeiro   :Wink: 

----------

## lmpinto

Apache/2.0.46 (Gentoo/Linux) mod_perl/1.99_09 Perl/v5.8.0 mod_ssl/2.0.46 OpenSSL/0.9.6j PHP/4.3.2

----------

## humpback

Eu uso o 1.3.27 e ainda não mudei para o 2.0.* penso que por falta de vontade,  e porque "it works". Comprei aqui a tempos um livro sobre o Apache 2 e ele tem MUITAS coisas interessantes, a questão é que não interessam a 99% das instalações, (quantos de vos tem servidores que respondam a 432000 pedidos por dia (5/sec) ? Eu tive um que andou nessa casa, mas estava ligado a uma T1  :Smile:  ). Grande parte (e sublinho o parte) das melhorias do 2 são nas questões de performançe, que é assunto que nao preocupa a grande maioria do pessoal.

----------

